# Salary in Dubai



## aelgazzar (Aug 20, 2013)

I have got a new job offer in Dubai from a global multinational company with a monthly salary: 23000 AED plus benefits (Two way tickets for me and my family, schooling up to 3 children medical insurance for the whole family, mobile sets, gas allowance (500 AED), relocation allowance (7000 AED). What do you think about the offer? Is it fine to have a good quality of life?


----------



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

whats the job? how many years experience etc etc.........


----------



## aelgazzar (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi, the job is Sales Manager MENA region. and the year of experience is 7.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Please use the sticky thread, there is already an entire topic about this. It will help also others who might have a similar query later.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a low salary UNLESS accommodation/allowance is provided.


----------

